
Ask HN: Website which shows styling applied step by step? - neillyons
Does anyone remember the website that appeared on Hacker News which started off as a plain HTML page, and as you read through the page and clicked various Javascript links, CSS was gradually applied.
======
shogun21
I think you're referring to this: [https://jgthms.com/web-design-
in-4-minutes/](https://jgthms.com/web-design-in-4-minutes/)

~~~
neillyons
Thank you!

